# Hardshell case for a BC Rich Warlock bass guitar



## indignat0r (Jul 13, 2013)

I have looked at many online music stores but have never been able to find a hardshell case that is long enough to hold my BC Rich Warlock bass. Even padded gig bags fall short. As I was browsing google, I noticed there were rumors of a case that was built specifically for this bass. Being that this hardshell case is seemingly so rare to find it must be expensive, right?


----------



## Manurack (Jul 13, 2013)

Coffin case? Try and contact them for a large bass case.


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 13, 2013)

They do appear to be hard find but did find these... hope that helps! 

B.C. Rich Molded Plastic Hardshell Case for Warlock and Beast Bass Guitars -- Musical Instruments and accessories

BC Rich Molded Bass Guitar Hard Case - B.C. Rich - San Diego Music Studio - Stone Music Supply

Rich Premium Hardshell Case for Warlock Bass Widow Bass | eBay

B.C. Rich Molded Plastic Hardshell Case for Warlock and Beast Bass Guitars Guitar Accessories InstrumentShowcase.com Official Website -- Musical Instruments and accessories


----------

